# 4/3/08 - Wildlife Council Approves 2008-09 Hunting And Trapping Regulations



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

September 1 will again kick off the state's fall hunting seasons - with the opening of the squirrel-hunting season that runs through January 31 - under regulations approved Wednesday by the Ohio Wildlife Council.Fall turkey hunters will enjoy expanded opportunities. They will be able to hunt the entire season, from October 11 through November 30, with a shotgun, muzzleloading shotgun, bow or crossbow. This new rule adds 35 days to the previous season for fall turkey gun hunting. Nine additional northeast Ohio counties will also be open for fall turkey hunting, bringing the total to 46 counties statewide.

More...


----------

